# HR44-200 Wifi Issue - detailed discussion



## Skoach (Aug 9, 2013)

In another topic, peds48 posted the following:

_There is a known issue regarding *ONLY* the HR44-200. DirecTV found out that its built in WiFi DECA wont "hold" the internet connenction. the Fix is either using a direct ethernet connection or a Broadband DECA_

Unfortunately that topic got a bit off track.

I would like to explore in more detail the nature of this error and possible causes/solutions.

I know that wired ethernet is one possible solution (please no comments on if it is supported or not).

What are others?
Having DHCP assign a static IP to the HR-44?
Increasing or decreasing the lease time in the DHCP server? Does the issue have anything to do with the HR-44 holding the IP after it has expired in DHCP?

Any other thoughts or discussions...would like to understand the source of the problem, not just the workrounds.

peds48, can you share the source of the info and if there is any action being taken on it?


----------



## Drago715 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have the Hr44 and two C41W mini ...about a month now
When HR44 is linked to my wifi....have a program for my Netgear router that shows all devices hooked up, the ip of HR44 keeps changing
It will eventually shut down the wifi network in my house ,till I reset router, then it will keep doing that
I have to take my network out of HR44 to keep my Internet working

By changing I mean after it has acquired ip it then changes several times


----------



## Skoach (Aug 9, 2013)

Drago715 said:


> I have the Hr44 and two C41W mini ...about a month now
> When HR44 is linked to my wifi....have a program for my Netgear router that shows all devices hooked up, the ip of HR44 keeps changing
> It will eventually shut down the wifi network in my house ,till I reset router, then it will keep doing that
> I have to take my network out of HR44 to keep my Internet working
> ...


First, do you have HR-200?

Depending on your DHCP setup, the IP is likely to change for any device.

For example, on my router each IP assignment expires after 24 hours. At that point, the device should request and recieve a new IP from DHCP, which is likely to be different from the one it had 24 hours ago.

The options for this are typically configurable in your router.

I have also noticed issues where the HR-44 does not seem to play by the correct rules for DHCP. This has led to IP conflicts on my network. I am hoping that others can chime in with more information that will allow us to better understand the issue so that we have options with DHCP settings to possibly prevent the issue from occuring (assuming that there is in fact a flaw with how the HR44-200 handles WiFi and DHCP)


----------



## Drago715 (Sep 30, 2013)

I also have 200
The ip keeps changing while it is connected,I'm sure it shouldn't do that, I think it then get a conflict with another device

I'm not talking about every 24 hour , it's every 5 or 10 min it's changing

Seems like software problem


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

I also have the HR44-200 and it also keeps losing Internet. When I set it up to my Cisco Smart EA6500 router I use WPS and it connects just fine and last for a few days and then it drops the Internet connection. I have 3 receivers connected to my Whole Home, (everything was installed by a DirecTV technician) a HR24-500 and a H21. The HR44 is the only one connected to my router. When I login to my Cisco router and look at connected devices on my network they each show up and have different IP addresses. After the HR44 drops the Internet connection I check the network settings on the HR44 and it still shows the same IP it had at setup, but when I log back into my Cisco router and look at the connected devices, I notice that the HR44 now shows the same IP as the HR24 or the H21. I have completly re-setup the HR44 to the router using both manual and WPS and everything works OK for a few days but then the HR44 drops connection again and the same thing happens, the HR44 shows the same IP address as either the HR24 or the H21 in my Cisco router connected devices. The DHCP on the router is set to expire after 24hrs and I have several other wireless devices conncted and do not have connection issues with them. I think I will forget connecting it wireless and connect the HR44 to LAN and see how long it stays connected.


----------



## Dradran (Apr 21, 2010)

On my netgear wndr3800 router I am able to assign specific devices to an ip by using their mac address. This way they will only always get the same ip.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Another fine product of Samsung. I knew it would not be long before a flaw was discovered with their hardware.

Furthermore the '500s have issues too.

Why are there so many differences between models anyway?

Also this also proves why static ip's prevent issues, remember the majority here state it is not necessary.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Who stated that hardwiring an HR44 to the router is not supported? Then why the heck add the ICK into the unit? REALLY? WHOS FABLE IS THIS????


----------



## Drago715 (Sep 30, 2013)

When I got the HR44 I thought it had already been tested and ready for the market
I guess I didn't research enough, didn't know I was a beta tester
How does DirecTv know what's wrong if they don't ask for our input
I have no problems with HR44, works great, with the exception of the wifi

Finally gave up last night Tired of the aggravation 
Just want to turn on tv and everything to work. That's why I switched from TWC

Ran 50 ft of Cat5, relocated my router next to HR44 and hard wired it
Put HR44 on address reservation list in router

So far so good. Has been connected for about 15 hours ( wouldn't stay connected on wifi for 1 hour)
Works for me!

Wifi devices have been around for a while now
This shouldn't be an issue for HR44
Have 7 other devices connected to my network ( no problems with any)

There has to be a hardware or software problem 
Might be some kind of work around that can be done to get wifi to work ( could differ depending on your setup)

But DirecTv needs to address this problem to get it working for everyone
I hope they do something ( hard wire may not be an option for all )

Still keeping my fingers crossed that it stays connected


----------



## Skoach (Aug 9, 2013)

I am hazarding a major guess that the issue may be related to a difference in how long the HR44-200 attempts to 'hold' a IP vs how long DHCP is actually setting the lease for. This, of course assumes that the HR44-200 is correctly programmed to know when the lease expires (which it does not appear to be) or have some kind of code that does it on its own timeframe.

IF, however it does not EVER look to renew the lease, then the only solutions are hardwired or static IP. Unfortunately, these are not always possible for all people without the correct network/hardware setup.

Hopefully, this weekend I will have a chance to play with this theory


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Skoach said:


> peds48, can you share the source of the info and if there is any action being taken on it?


the source, DirecTV.

on the conference call when this was being discussed, they had no idea what the problem was (or is). since it had just been discovered. STB engineering team is looking into this to find a permanent fix. this only applies to the WiFi built in DECA. using the ethernet port works with no issue


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Drago715 said:


> When I got the HR44 I thought it had already been tested and ready for the market
> I guess I didn't research enough, didn't know I was a beta tester


All the new DirecTV hardware makes you a beta tester. The HR20 was horrible for the first 18-24 months. The HR34 has had its issues unadressed since release. If DirecTV follows the way of the HR20, it will eventually be fixed, however, their bug fixes for the HR34 approaching the 24 month timeframe makes one wonder.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gentlemen:

You can easily set an IP address for your Genie under network setup. I'd recommend this for those having to use WiFi. It is absolutely not necessary in my experience for hardwired setups. I've done it for years by choosing an address within the routers normal range but 20 slots above what it normally uses. Others will swear it has to be out of normal range. It certainly didn't for any of my Netgear routers. I ran my equipment with all fixed addresses for years, and for the last nine months, DHCP on everything but one receiver (when I tested WiFi on the '44). My GenieGo has an IP reservation as it cannot be set on the unit. 

The fellow who claimed wired direct to the '44 was advised against has proven to be untrustworthy in his advice. 

Good luck, all!


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

It is not possible to detect every possible flaw through beta testing. I admit this probably should have been caught.
I find it humorous that thru forums like this, we find out by hook or crook that a new piece of hardware is being Beta Tested, People salivate like Pavlovian dogs waiting and clamoring for it to be released, and when it is and a flaw is found they are the first to raise an ire.

When the installer put in my HR44/700 a week ago, he hooked it up via DECA, he said thay have been having problems the other way. He did'nt even hesitate when hooking it up....
Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You're right. 

The consensus is that a DECA install is most likely. Then a guy can hook it up whatever way he wants.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

It is not possible to detect every possible flaw through beta testing. I admit this probably should have been caught.I find it humorous that thru forums like this, we find out by hook or crook that a new piece of hardware is being Beta Tested, People salivate like Pavlovian dogs waiting and clamoring for it to be released, and when it is and a flaw is found they are the first to raise an ire.When the installer put in my HR44/700 a week ago, he hooked it up via DECA, he said thay have been having problems the other way. He did'nt even hesitate when hooking it up....Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


You're right. 

The consensus is that a DECA install is most likely. Then a guy can hook it up whatever way he wants.


Im right ? On which point ? Guess there is a first time for everything LOL:lol:

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

PK6301 said:


> Im right ? On which point ? Guess there is a first time for everything LOL:lol:
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


On them all, of course! 

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## kovach (Feb 22, 2010)

Dradran said:


> On my netgear wndr3800 router I am able to assign specific devices to an ip by using their mac address. This way they will only always get the same ip.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using DBSTalk mobile app


I have the same router but can't figure out how to do this....might you be able to point me to some instructions??


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

kovach said:


> I have the same router but can't figure out how to do this....might you be able to point me to some instructions??


There should be a section in your LAN / DHCP pages that allow DHCP reservations. Enter the MAC address and the IP for a reservation.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Whenever I get IP conflicts I always refresh it's assign IP addresses for each client on the router, before rebooting router
If nothing changed on the subnet,dns or gateway, then it should obtain an IP address automatically. If those mentioned changed 
Then restore defaults should work, then do the same to other networked receivers.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I found it much was easier, and solved my then problems to simply fix the IP on the STB. I chose numbers that were within the normal range, but well above those that were assigned or would be assigned over the course of a long stretch.


----------



## rolldog (Sep 14, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> There should be a section in your LAN / DHCP pages that allow DHCP reservations. Enter the MAC address and the IP for a reservation.


Hopefully this thread is still relevant. I've had my Genie for 8 months or so and have about 6 clients, one of which is a wireless receiver. Never had problems getting online until recently. I have my primary router and I have an AP on the other side of the house, which is also closer to the Genie so sometimes it connects through the AP, but since I have DHCP turned off on the AP and a static IP assigned to the Genie on the primary router everything has been working fine, until recently. Now I can't get online at all. DIRECTV says not to hardwire the Genie in if you have the whole home network setup.

When I go into network setup, go to manual, I see the network and input my password, it won't connect. Do you have any idea what kind of wireless is built into the Genie? Will it work on both 2.4 Ghz and 5Ghz bands and will it work on 20, 40, and 80Mhz channels? I think it's weird that everything has been working for so long and then all of a sudden it stops. Last time DIRECTV came out to hookup another receiver, the guy brought his friend so they could both learn from me how to hookup an RVU TV to the home networking, so I don't have too much confidence in them.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Many installers will say use the built in WiFi on HR44s, but that's not the better way to go. Run an ethernet cable to it, reset the receiver and this will hopefully put you to rights.


----------



## rolldog (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm going to try this tonight. I kept going to setting, setup network connection to try and change it from WiFi, but it never gave me the option to use anything but WiFi. I'll plug in the ethernet and then reset the box, but I have yo wait until everyone is sleeping, otherwise they'll all be mad at me because their TV signal disappeared. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## altereddezignz (Oct 31, 2014)

I just had the genie installed with 3 wireless receivers. But i am having the same issue with wifi. At first it would find the router but when you tried to connect it wouldnt let you. So i took off the password and it connected then i added back in the password with a capital letter and a number and it connected. Now it will not stay connected. 
I was going to hard wire it up to my router but the setting inside say that it is disabled?
How do i enable this? 
Any ideas.


----------



## altereddezignz (Oct 31, 2014)

following topic


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Suggest -you set a Static IP address on the Hr-44 Try that and see if anything changes.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

altereddezignz said:


> I just had the genie installed with 3 wireless receivers. But i am having the same issue with wifi. At first it would find the router but when you tried to connect it wouldnt let you. So i took off the password and it connected then i added back in the password with a capital letter and a number and it connected. Now it will not stay connected.
> I was going to hard wire it up to my router but the setting inside say that it is disabled?
> How do i enable this?
> Any ideas.


If you install ethernet direct to the Genie, it should take over the internet and whole home connection.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> If you install ethernet direct to the Genie, it should take over the internet and whole home connection.


After a reboot and sometimes a reset network defaults.


----------



## altereddezignz (Oct 31, 2014)

Hmm i hooked it up a couple times but i never reset it with the red button i only turned off the power.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

altereddezignz said:


> Hmm i hooked it up a couple times but i never reset it with the red button i only turned off the power.


Well, that would explain it&#8230;.


----------



## altereddezignz (Oct 31, 2014)

peds48 said:


> Well, that would explain it&#8230;.


lol I didnt know till now i needed to reset. I was kinda afraid to do that since i didnt want to mess up the whole home setup with the other receivers since they are all wireless.
Thanks for the info. Ill try it tonight and report back.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Well, that would explain it&#8230;.


Explain what? Since when is a power off (and I assume on) not the same as a reset?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Explain what? Since when is a power off (and I assume on) not the same as a reset?


I let you answer that yourself&#8230;. !rolling


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> After a reboot and sometimes a reset network defaults.


That's what I used to recommend, but Peds48 said that was unnecessary. It seems now he's reversed himself.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I let you answer that yourself&#8230;. !rolling


I guess I read too much into 'power off' -- he didn't pull the plug.

I assumed everyone knew by now that turning the power off via remote or push button didn't really do anything!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> I guess I read too much into 'power off' -- he didn't pull the plug.
> 
> I assumed everyone knew by now that turning the power off via remote or push button didn't really do anything!


Agreed doesn't do anything other than turn off the front lights.
My HR44 draws 17w with the power on, and 17w with power off.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> I guess I read too much into 'power off' -- he didn't pull the plug.
> 
> I assumed everyone knew by now that turning the power off via remote or push button didn't really do anything!


I knew you would figure it out&#8230;. :righton:


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

This is not a issue but a question
If I use wifi on HR44 would it still provide internet connection to other HD/HD DVR receivers a through SWM coax connection?
basically a wifi bridge connection, I currently have it wired but if I could remove it and use wifi instead, since both HR44 and wireless router are in the same room, but if it will cause issues later on then it will stay wired.
btw it's a HR44-700.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> This is not a issue but a question
> If I use wifi on HR44 would it still provide internet connection to other HD/HD DVR receivers a through SWM coax connection?
> basically a wifi bridge connection, I currently have it wired but if I could remove it and use wifi instead, since both HR44 and wireless router are in the same room, but if it will cause issues later on then it will stay wired.
> btw it's a HR44-700.


That is how mine is and it works fine.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> &#8230;. but if I could remove it and use wifi instead, since both *HR44 and wireless router are in the same room*,


Why, Why, Why&#8230;. It just makes no sense


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> This is not a issue but a question
> If I use wifi on HR44 would it still provide internet connection to other HD/HD DVR receivers a through SWM coax connection?
> basically a wifi bridge connection, I currently have it wired but if I could remove it and use wifi instead, since both HR44 and wireless router are in the same room, but if it will cause issues later on then it will stay wired.
> btw it's a HR44-700.


Sure it will work.. But why put more on wireless than you need to? Sounds like you are all set now unless something else needs to change?


----------



## altereddezignz (Oct 31, 2014)

Well hooked up the lan connection and unplugged the power. Powered back up the box and still listed it as being disabled and the wifi connection active. So i unplugged it and let it set for about 15 minutes with the exact same results.
Went into settings and restored defaults and this fixed the issue.

I had a friend have direct tv installed at her house this weekend so i went over and picked the installers brain. This one was much more knowledgeable than mine. He recommends that the genie be hardwired if it can be and told me a lot of things that the other tech did not tell me.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

altereddezignz said:


> Well hooked up the lan connection and unplugged the power. Powered back up the box and still listed it as being disabled and the wifi connection active. So i unplugged it and let it set for about 15 minutes with the exact same results.
> Went into settings and restored defaults and this fixed the issue.
> 
> I had a friend have direct tv installed at her house this weekend so i went over and picked the installers brain. This one was much more knowledgeable than mine. He recommends that the genie be hardwired if it can be and told me a lot of things that the other tech did not tell me.


Good move! Unfortunately, installer's information ranges from abysmal to superb. We have at least one such on the board, Peds48 who has extensive knowledge and hits the mark consistently.


----------



## altereddezignz (Oct 31, 2014)

Well the difference in the guy who installed mine verses who installed hers was daylight and dark. Before he left he asked me for my address and number so he could come by and check the install for any issues since i am having issues with signal and channels being blocky sometimes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

altereddezignz said:


> Well hooked up the lan connection and unplugged the power. Powered back up the box and still listed it as being disabled and the wifi connection active. So i unplugged it and let it set for about 15 minutes with the exact same results.
> Went into settings and restored defaults and this fixed the issue.
> 
> I had a friend have direct tv installed at her house this weekend so i went over and picked the installers brain. This one was much more knowledgeable than mine. He recommends that the genie be hardwired if it can be and told me a lot of things that the other tech did not tell me.


Well, if you ask me, I don't consider power lines a better option than wireless. Hard to tell which one is worst, but if I have a choice, I go with wireless


----------



## altereddezignz (Oct 31, 2014)

How can wireless be better than hardwire. I mean I know they are for the fact that it's wireless but for me there wasn't much of an option since it wouldn't stay connected for more than a couple hours max.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

altereddezignz said:


> How can wireless be better than hardwire. I mean I know they are for the fact that it's wireless but for me there wasn't much of an option since it wouldn't stay connected for more than a couple hours max.


Because power lines "technology" just plain sucks! With a good wireless connection you can get up to 300Mbps data transfer rates, power line, not so much


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

altereddezignz said:


> How can wireless be better than hardwire. I mean I know they are for the fact that it's wireless but for me there wasn't much of an option since it wouldn't stay connected for more than a couple hours max.


If it's normal hardwired ethernet, it's better than wireless. Peds is saying if it's Powerline wired, not so good.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And power line isn't exactly hardwired. It is not a strait ethernet connection it has to convert signals then send them over electrical and hope your house is wired such that it can make it to its destination and has to deal with any noise from devices plugged in as well as those devices have to deal with any noise the ethernet signals add in. 

Just no reason I can think of that makes them good. But lots of negative possibilities.


----------

